# [H - Mannoroth - EU] <Thanatos-Erpetos> | 6/6 SW - Recruiting!



## fufi (10. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe WoWler,

die Gilde *< Thanatos Erpetos > http://www.teguild.com/ *sucht noch neue member.
Wir haben das *Sunwellplateau clear*. Somit behaupten wir uns als die führende Gilde 
auf dem *EU-PvP-Server Mannoroth*.
aktuell:
Realm Rank: 1
EU Rank: 23
World Rank: 53
(stand 28. Juli 2008 quelle: http://www.wowjutsu.com )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
1 Healdruide
1 Feraldruide
1 Shadowpriest
 1 Restorationschamane
 1 Elemental 
*
Bewerbungen anderer Klassen sind natürlich auch gern gesehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Montag - Donnerstag 19:00 - 23:00
Freitag 19:00 - open end (bei neuem content)
Sonntag 16:00 - 23:00


Sollten euch die hier aufgelisteten Fakten ansprechen, erfahrt ihr genaueres unter http://www.teguild.com/community/jointe.php


----------



## fufi (30. Juni 2008)

*up*


----------



## Greeki (21. Juli 2008)

Zu mih geht doch keiner freiwillig hin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/push für euch!


----------



## fufi (28. Juli 2008)

bump  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

